# Ideally, which room for dedicated HT?



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

This is the attic space I have unfinished. Can't remember the exact dimensions, but it's somewhere around 26x14. The ceiling is arched and I have no idea how high it is. The good parts are the fact that it's unfinished, it's got a more rectangle type shape and it's longer than the other room I have in mind. Downside is the ceiling. Wouldn't know where to start with it for sound quality. The upstairs is something I want to finish at some point, so I will get a new hvac unit to handle the extra sq footage, but that itself is mucho $$$$$. Also the placement of a decent size screen may be a problem. The room is also directly over the living room and kitchen. Partially over one bedroom, so sound deadening would have to be used in the floor. 

The other room, and my front runner right now is this room...







It's 22x22x8.5. If I do this room I will tear down the drywall at least on one side, build out to double staggered studs, double layers of drywall with some sort of sound deadening material between or behind the drywall. It is also on a concrete slab, so something would have to be done about that. Probably a raised floor. Also it's on the same side of the house as the current hvac unit and it has a hot water heater in another closet. Don't hear the hvac, but wondering about the airflow into the room. Can possibly have either a nice built in equipment rack/room in the walk in closet on the mid-right side of this pic with the basketball goal on it.








I guess that could be sealed better and use it for a IB maybe??? 

Either way the upstairs will have to get finished. The converted garage is now being used as a bedroom for my step daughter and she would have to have the upstairs finished for her room and another room on the other side of the upstairs. I believe I can do it someday, but it's still a couple years away at least. Just don't have the money now for it, but want to start with the planning down to every last detail in whichever room I choose. 


So which one?


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

I like the idea of the second (bottom) room since I believe you can do more with it. Obviously you would need to make it not so square. I don't think I would cut into the height any... 8.5' is good, although taller is probably better. I have absolutely zero issues with my concrete floor.

Whether you build upstairs or down... you are going to have to deal with sub bass traveling through the house and that's gonna be hard to tame completely.


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Agreed. The room upstairs will become very narrow by the time you frame in some partial vertical walls. Screen size will also become an issue.

Bryan


----------



## brandonnash (Sep 11, 2006)

So Sonnie, I'm glad to hear you have no problems with your concrete floor. That had me a bit worried. I had heard that concrete floors could "muddy" bass response somehow. But it's good there's not a problem. Now that immediately saves me several hundred or more dollars. 

What do you think about the idea of the either IB or small equipment room idea for the closet?


----------



## bpape (Sep 14, 2006)

Either could be made to work - just a matter of whether or not that location is optimal for sub reproduction.

Bryan


----------



## Sonnie (Apr 11, 2006)

Yeah... you probably need to do some testing for the proper location. Place a sub where you primary listening position will be and take measurements with your mic at various locations to see where the best response will be. Also take a look at Rodny's thread... IB Makeover. I think LLT's are surpassing IB's in nearly every way possible. It may be a viable option for you.


----------

